# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Body Hair Transplant

## Striker

For a couple of years now I've been on the traditional finasteride / minoxidl treatments, and they seem to have stopped my loss. But I caught it too late, and I'm still obsessively unhappy with my hair. 

I've recently stumbled upon the concept of body hair FUE. I admit I don't have a great deal of body hair, but it seems like this could be an option. 

I was just wondering if anyone on these forums has any advice or recommendations with regards to this treatment? I live in Australia.

----------


## kal-el1975

Never heard of it, but if it is true sign me up.  One of the cruel jokes of mother nature is that I have hair loss on my head but am one hairy SOB everywhere else.

Let's get harvesting people!!!

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

In most cases BHT are used in cases where the patient has no donor available on the scalp. In my discussions with other physicians who perform BHT is that they are not as successful as FUE from the scalp.

----------


## Thinning@30

From what I've read and seen, body hair FUE is used primarily in repair cases or for patients who lack sufficient scalp donor hair.  Body hair has different characteristics than scalp hair though, and the body hair transplant photos that I've seen don't look as good as scalp hair transplants.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

In most cases BHT are used in cases where the patient has no donor available on the scalp. In my discussions with other physicians who perform BHT is that they are not as successful as FUE from the scalp.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I also agree with the above statements.

----------


## CIT_Girl

Dr. Cole has done a good amount of work with body hair over the years but I'd generally have to agree with the other posts describing body hair as being better as a 'last resort' donor supply.  Body hair yield remains quite unpredictable- some men see remarkable growth and others are disappointed.  From Dr. Cole's experience the best option, if traditional scalp donor hair cannot be used, is beard hair.  It tends to have the best yield and grow in the most like traditional scalp hair, of all the types of body hair.  

If you do decide to pursue a transplant using body hair, make sure you have a small test case first.  You don't want to expend a large amount of time, money and hope on a big session until you first get an idea of what sort of success you will have with body hair.

----------


## Striker

Thank you for your comments.

I've slowly been getting less sensitive about my hair loss, so I might stay away from BHT as it doesn't sound overly promising.

----------


## moses0324

from what i have read...bht is not good for hairline procedures.  its intended use is for thickening mid scalp regions (added density)...one also must keep in mind that  the shaft diameter on body hair is not as thick as scalp hair...therefore it takes a lot more body hair to create the illusion of fullness.  add that along with the poor success rate...sounds like a lose / lose to me...

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

In most cases those comments are probably true. However, there is always a few cases where a patient may have very curly hair and you can get away with using BHT for hairline restoration or if a patients is only looking for light coverage in certain areas.

----------


## didi

> In most cases those comments are probably true. However, there is always a few cases where a patient may have very curly hair and you can get away with using BHT for hairline restoration or if a patients is only looking for light coverage in certain areas.


 
Who are the best HT surgeons when it comes to bht and beard hair?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I've never been impressed with BHT. It's definitely a last resort. I think it may have a role when a patient has transplanted too aggressively and maybe wants filler in the crown. Otherwise it should really be reserved for repair patients as it's unlikely to give most a result they're after.

----------

